# Foot pain driving me nuts



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Well since you mention the possibility of a stress fracture I'll ask the obvious question: have you felt the pain anytime other than when in your boots?


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

I bought a pair of TM Twos last year and the first 2-3 days of wearing them they felt like torture devices. My feet hurt in places I didn't think it was possible to hurt.
After 3 days they loosened up enough to feel good and now they are the most comfortable boots I have ever worn. 
Not sure if you are experiencing the same thing or actually have something wrong with your foot, but these boots definitely break in well.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Brewtown said:


> Well since you mention the possibility of a stress fracture I'll ask the obvious question: have you felt the pain anytime other than when in your boots?


Not really. I know I have flat feet and have always had some kind of foot issues. This is the first time I've really felt such acute pain in a very specific spot.

@ Dutty that makes me feel a bit better. Did you get them heat molded or add custom footbeds?


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Are your boots heat mod able?
I have flat feet and every time I go riding outside of my feet would get sore as if muscles are being stretched too far.
I ordered some Footprint Insole Gamechangers see if they solve the issue.


----------



## Dutty (Dec 16, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> @ Dutty that makes me feel a bit better. Did you get them heat molded or add custom footbeds?


I heat molded the boots. I didn't wear them before heat molding so I really don't have much comparison, but they still hurt even with heat molding. I use the stock footbeds.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Get some decent footbeds. 

Also I find that when new they do press pretty hard on those bones and stuff in your ankle, I'm also breaking in a new pair of tm-twos right now. For me its typically the inside of my ankle bone on a new pair seems like the boot is a steel plate against that bone.

I find a re-tie along with redoing the liner velcro, moving it around, making sure it is in a good/better spot - helps until they become glovelike, which they will.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Get some decent footbeds
> 
> ….For me its typically the inside of my ankle bone on a new pair seems like the boot is a steel plate against that bone….


First thing,.. +100 on the decent footbeds/insoles! Then do your heat molding. Makes a _WORLD_ of difference!

SK,.. that pain on the inside ankle's bony prominence? Do you think that has anything to do with the way the boot "breaks?" How/Where it bends or flexes at the ankle when walking? What you describe sounds similar to a pain I was getting from a new pair of 32's last season. (…although mine were ST Boa's.) I found myself making the same sorts of re-adjustments on the boots, but mine only hurt while walking to & fro, not when riding! :eyetwitch2:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe but 32's have a sort of built in crease that helps to compensate.

I think I do notice it more when walking around but...soon as these break in wont notice anymore..


----------



## KinkMojo (Mar 26, 2014)

In addition to the Game Changers take a look at Remedy Medics, they are pretty good. I'm surprised Snowklinger didn't mention them.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

sheepstealer said:


> I usually don’t like posting these kinds of questions since they’re so person-specific but its been driving me nuts lately. I bought a new pair of boots for this season (32 TM-Twos) and spent a few nights wearing them around the house. I noticed that the heel of my right foot feels like it was being “squeezed” a bit more than usually. It wasn’t uncomfortable, just something I noticed.
> 
> I had my first day yesterday and put the boots on. First run…super painful. Typical new-boot pain/soreness but my right heel was on FIRE. Sharp, stabbing pain. It was very acute. The pain originates from a small spot: if you traced a line straight down from the ankle bone towards the edge of the foot where it rounds out to the sole, and then back towards the heel about a half-inch, that’s where its at. The pain radiated fromm that spot and up the side of my foot as the day progressed, maybe about halfway to where the pinky toe begins. It almost feels like there is something pushing really hard into that one spot, causing the pain.
> 
> ...


Is this only with boots, or all the time?
It almost sounds like *plantar fasciitis*

Plantar fasciitis Definition - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic

Time and a good set of foot beds is only way to fix that


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

KinkMojo said:


> In addition to the Game Changers take a look at Remedy Medics, they are pretty good. I'm surprised Snowklinger didn't mention them.


I used that pair for a year by itself.

Now I've got about 6 pairs floating around the house, one is for sure the old dead one.

All Medics.

I didn't mention cuz I'm not a shill for the company, they send me a little sticker when I buy the insoles. 

I do give them plenty of ups though.

Happy Feets!


----------



## KinkMojo (Mar 26, 2014)

snowklinger said:


> I used that pair for a year by itself.
> 
> Now I've got about 6 pairs floating around the house, one is for sure the old dead one.
> 
> ...


I'll be most likely checking out the GC's myself this year in addition to the Medics so I can compare. Not too keen on buying into the marketing but we'll see how they hold up. Worst case I'll use them to drop bowling balls on and look cool on the internet.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

KinkMojo said:


> I'll be most likely checking out the GC's myself this year in addition to the Medics so I can compare. Not too keen on buying into the marketing but we'll see how they hold up. Worst case I'll use them to drop bowling balls on and look cool on the internet.


LMK how the GC's work out. I am addicted to reminds right now, but the GC's seem very interesting, but hesitant to spend the $$ without a credible review


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Dude walks into a bar with a steering wheel on the front of his pants. He tries to take a seat at the bar, but can't. Bartender says, "Sir, do you realize you have a steering wheel on your crotch?". "Hell yes I know", he says, "It's driving me nuts!"


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

speedjason said:


> Are your boots heat mod able?
> I have flat feet and every time I go riding outside of my feet would get sore as if muscles are being stretched too far.
> I ordered some Footprint Insole Gamechangers see if they solve the issue.


@speedjason , Let me know how the GC's work out. I may PM you in a couple weeks to get your take. I'm gonna wait until after I talk with my podiatrist (first time I'm ever seeing one) to make sure nothing is super out of the ordinary before I order. I'm pray hold molding, insoles and some extra break in time will solve this problem...


----------

